# Somebody, buy this and start a new thread....



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/EDDY-MERCKX-VIN...9QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:101

Signed by EM - I wish that I could afford to bid on it.


----------



## billybob7088 (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow i just wet myself! To bad its down time at work dont have the cash either. It's a 54 too ;(


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Damn You! I ride a 54, and already have two Merckx's and three De Rosa's. I do not need this, but yet I want it!


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

ksanbon said:


> ......I wish that I could afford to bid on it.


It costs NOTHING to bid! :thumbsup: 

Texbike


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> Damn You! I ride a 54, and already have two Merckx's and three De Rosa's. I do not need this, but yet I want it!


I have room in the closets!!


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I might bid and scare myself. BUT, in the end, I know I'll be outbid. I can't take it . . . . .


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Update:

I just bid, I'm the highest bidder. Please outbid me.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

JetSpeed said:


> Update:
> 
> I just bid, I'm the highest bidder. Please outbid me.


I remember that feeling. Wanting/not wanting. I am glad to be free of it. I have gone from 11 bikes to 5. It's not hard. Well, ok, mailing the Primato to Nickb4 was hard. Real hard. But I am down to 3 Merckx. I could sell one if I wanted to, no problem. It's just a bike. No big deal. Really. No, really. No, really.
I am going to the garage now to talk to my 7-11 for awhile, until the shaking goes away..


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I don't think I would ever shift her into 53. I'm afraid I'd need a shrink
after a while too.

Simple, neighborhood rides when it's sunny, dry, and 72 degrees. 
Maybe I'd hire a cop to stop traffic. Lots of admiration, love, respect,
and to be the caregiver of it until we part. 
Parting would be such sweet sorrow . . . .back in 5, sniff, sniff.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

JetSpeed said:


> Update:
> 
> I just bid, I'm the highest bidder. Please outbid me.


You do not have enough feedback to be high bidder. Please do not run the price up, there are 45 hours left, noob!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> I remember that feeling. Wanting/not wanting. I am glad to be free of it. I have gone from 11 bikes to 5. It's not hard. Well, ok, mailing the Primato to Nickb4 was hard. Real hard. But I am down to 3 Merckx. I could sell one if I wanted to, no problem. It's just a bike. No big deal. Really. No, really. No, really.
> I am going to the garage now to talk to my 7-11 for awhile, until the shaking goes away..


One's a pista, it doesn't count here, try the fixie forum.

Of the two remaining, I can't see either leaving you soon, they are both unique.

Of course, given your handling skills, you could be down a couple bikes any minute.


----------



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

I have the $ and I'm very, very tempted, but my wife would kill me.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Davoosie said:


> I have the $ and I'm very, very tempted, but my wife would kill me.


But you'd die with a smile on your face... How many men can guarantee that about themselves?

Seriously, buy it. 

Because I'm tempted and I DON'T have the money. Protect me from myself!

Hey, wait a minute... I could always make donations at various blood banks around town. Yeah, that's the ticket... And if I drink plenty of Gatorade, I can go two, three, four times a day! Never mind, I take back what I said about you bidding... :mad2:


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

texbike said:


> It costs NOTHING to bid! :thumbsup:Texbike


Good point - let me rephrase to "I wish I could get over the potential guilt from depleting the kids' college account."
Maybe I could ride it 18 hours a day to escape the guilt...
I couldn't come home to eat because they'll be there...
But it's so beautiful...
I'm probably not strong enough to handle the gears on hills....
I could get a Shimano 105 compact crank on eBay....it would be nice to have 105 STI...
I should do a search for matching pink tires...
I don't want to forget the rack & fenders...I wonder if they make them in CF...
I hope I don't take one of my stupid falls and scratch it....
Maybe I should just hang it on the wall...

Maybe someone worthy should buy it...


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, over $2.5k with half a day to go.

Looks like the big dogs have come out to play.

You still in, JetSpeed?


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> Well, over $2.5k with half a day to go.
> 
> Looks like the big dogs have come out to play.
> 
> You still in, JetSpeed?



I guess I don't NEED a new Select Comfort bed . . . . . 

I still think I'd "Type A" everyone out and be the most loving owner. 

My wife though I was crazy at my first bid. Pfft. I'll wait for a 54 Campy Moltini.

But, you can bid zmudshark. Go ahead, It'll give you a rush.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

JetSpeed said:


> I guess I don't NEED a new Select Comfort bed . . . . .
> 
> I still think I'd "Type A" everyone out and be the most loving owner.
> 
> ...


Zmud doesn't get a rush from bidding. he gets a rush from beating my brains out when we ride.

b21


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

JetSpeed, I have enough Merckx's, and a very nice early one with full pantographed parts. I paid just about what the Corsa Extra is going for a few years ago..

FWIW, I think it is still a decent deal, but I would have a hard time riding it.

Go for it, it's instant cred :thumbsup:


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm requesting a lock on this thread before I get egged-on for sport.
I'll be watching the final few moments for the auction . . in tears.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

JetSpeed said:


> I'm requesting a lock on this thread before I get egged-on for sport.
> I'll be watching the final few moments for the auction . . in tears.


Bracckk brack, BRAAACK

CHICKEN!


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> Bracckk brack, BRAAACK
> 
> CHICKEN!


 That's what we're here for... enabling.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

HigherGround said:


> That's what we're here for... enabling.


$2850, I would be afraid to ride it.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I saw that bike in person*

it was owned by an employee of Velo Cult (my local shop)
it was better looking in person, really top notch
I liked it better when it had monoplaners vs the deltas


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

It looked to be worth every penny of the selling price.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

so who won?


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

cmg said:


> so who won?


r***g - are you out there? Please respond......


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and to you 54 cm fans*

Velocult has a 54 Merckx (Lotto Lovery) in 7-5-3
the new website is up, pretty kewl


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Good lord!!! What a bike that is!!!

I'm all weak at the knees after seeing all those pics...


----------

